

Show HN: Manage your expenses through Slack - marwann

Hello all,<p>We have created a mobile app in France, called Birdly. The app allows people to manage their expenses and export them into an Excel recap easily. People just have to take a picture of their receipt through their phones and we automagically recognize the data. The startup was launched a few months ago and we have some traction in France, but we are thinking of extending our service to other channels such as Slack.<p>I would need your help to ensure the service we thought of has some kind of interest internationally and if so, how we could improve it.<p>Here is the URL that presents the project : http:&#x2F;&#x2F;slack.birdly.fr<p>We currently have an MVP that we want to test with you from today on ! We would like ideally, to try it with 5 international Slack teams.<p>If you want to try it out, just invite bill@getbirdly.com to your Slack team, or look for the instructions on the landing page.<p>Thanks in advance for your help !<p>Marwann
======
NeckBeardPrince
This website is pending domain owner verification To learn how to verify your
domain, manage your domain settings here.

Neat

~~~
marwann
Strange, it does work for me. Could you check again ?

Otherwise, you could access it here :
[http://bit.ly/birdlyforslack](http://bit.ly/birdlyforslack)

Thanks for your feedback

------
Paulods
How does it handle receipts in Japanese or Chinese?

~~~
marwann
Hi Paulods. Sorry for the late answer. We currently do not support other
languages than latin ones. But be it English, Portuguese, German or French
(among other), we could be able to help you !

